# live spanish moss?



## orchideya (Apr 22, 2015)

did anybody ever use live spanish moss to top dress vanda?

I have huge vanda coerulea who grew out of tank (started to touch the ceiling) and had to move to the bathroom window. It is much drier there. It seats in a large clay pot with a handful of coconut husk chunks. I was thinking about putting some live spaniish moss on the top to keep some moisture around and for more aesthetically pleasing look.
Do you think that would work? I fertilize vanda on every watering, would ferts kill that moss?
Please share your experience...
Thanks


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a V. Pat's Delight 'Elsa' that has it all around the roots and it had 4 spikes this year. I also use it around 2 Phal giganteas that bloom regularly. I can't actually say the moss helps, but I'm pretty sure it does.

Don't put it on too heavily or the lower layers of moss will smother.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 22, 2015)

Great, thank you! That's what I thought. I assume you do fertilize your vanda and it does not harm moss, right?

Now I need to find it here in Canada...


----------



## gonewild (Apr 22, 2015)

Remember Spanish Moss is not moss.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 22, 2015)

"Spanish Moss" is a bromeliad and at the rate of fertilizer applied to a Vanda probably will be done in. It also needs high atmospheric humidity. I tried growing some hanging from the reflector for my lights in a room that was maintained at 65% humidity with no luck. If you want moss as a top dressing I think what you need is a good grade of sphagnum.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2015)

The best place to get live Spanish Moss is straight from the trees in Florida or South Carolina! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2015)

Lots of spiders ticks and lizards inside


----------



## Wendy (Apr 22, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Great, thank you! That's what I thought. I assume you do fertilize your vanda and it does not harm moss, right?
> 
> Now I need to find it here in Canada...



John M used to have it. Not sure if he still has it but you might want to contact him.


----------



## John M (Apr 23, 2015)

Nope. Not any more. Sorry. I've just got a single little clump left that I'm keeping. It grows well for me in my greenhouse, where it gets exactly the same care, including fertilizer, as all the other plants, including Vandas. I feed at a rate of ~about 1 tspn per gallon (1ml per litre), every other watering.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info!
I saw some on ebay, but from US. Not sure if it needs documents or what.


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine gets treated just lie the orchids. Some of it has been growing for years and looks great. I just needs pretty good water. The fertilizer level for orchids is fine.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 23, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I saw some on ebay, but from US. Not sure if it needs documents or what.



Al's Orchid Greenhouse sells them,here is the link to it.

https://orchidexchange.com/Cart/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=41209

I bring bags and bags of it from South Carolina,some are as old as 6 years old and still going strong. They don't mind fertilization,in their wild form,I was told they get all their food need from whatever leaches from live oaks. If you can get someone bring a few bags from the south,you have to fill your bathtub with miticide ( I use Talstar )and lay them in it for few hours,let it dry but keep them off your plants as you give them several clean water bath in your bathtub over a week or so to make sure all mites and their eggs are stripped off.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

I will not ever again take or touch spanish moss from the wild, ever!!!


----------



## iwillard (Apr 24, 2015)

Eric,

I think cyncharles was playing with you when he said lizards,jumping spiders,yes and it occurs during hot summer months. They are barely visible and you can spot them when they hop around. Mites are a different case,late fall/winter months where they get regular rainfall eradicating them is simpler,not so during summer time.
Lizards in South Carolina coastal area is not as numerous as coastal Georgia and Florida and they will not survive in our weather even in doors.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2015)

I was being a little dramatic, but using a short post to highlight that if you use something from nature there will be hitchhikers that you will need to deal with before using with your plants. 
I have used both small amounts of sphagnum and sheet moss from near my apartment and both times introduced unwanted insects (I didn't treat first)
People tell me I ramble on (I do lol ) so I condensed it


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, try to avoid taking moss and plants straight from nature if you don't want unwanted pests.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah and don't be hypocritical either..... If you don't think a person in Asia should collect wild orchids then you should not collect wild moss in America or Europe! Go ahead and collect the moss but think about it each time you crititsize a wild orchid collector. oke:

(not dircted at anyone, just sayin) :wink:


----------

